# Insurance Quote Weirdness



## dee4life2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

Spent a couple of days shopping around to try and better my renewal premium for a Focus ST260 with catback, side-stripes and gel-overlays (decals/stickers) as declared modifications.

The cheapest I got it to was £516, but here is where the weirdness begins - I'll refer the insurance company as "Company X" for the moment (until I pay for this policy on monday).

My brother is a Company X employee so currently gets "friends and family" discount, I so got another new quote that came in another £20 cheaper at £494.

I thought this was ace, but I was bored at work a couple of days ago so did another new quote and it originally came out as £293 (!), and when I adjusted the Protected NCD, Legal, Excess etc. it maxed out at £383 - I was :woohoo: but at the same time WTF!!

I've quadruple checked, and got a couple of colleagues to also confirm with me that the details from the £494 and £383 quotes are absolutely identical, which they are. I even went as far as doing another new quote from home at it comes in at £494 again.

How in the hell can I be getting different quotes from the same company using the same details, from a computer at work and a computer a home ... ? (both had all cookies, temporary internet files cleared prior to starting the quote process)


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

That my friend is indeed weird! I'd speak to the company in question to confirm why.


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

I have been doing qoutes, adjusting them to put my age just over 25 as i turn 25 in april, on a similar car, do have 2 claims and 3 points, did some quotes a few weeks ago i got one price, today i did them got qoutes around 500 quid higher , i got a lot of shopping around todo i think


----------



## dee4life2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

Phoned them up this morning, confirmed all the details, and bought it for £383 

I didn't want to ask them why there was a difference, just in case they looked at them both and withdrew the cheaper quote. I suspect it was probably a computer glitch of some kind as the £494 quote came out at £383 with the default set of "excess / protected ncd / courtesy car / legal".


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

It's just a random number generator. 

Try again in a few days and it'll be £2000. :lol:


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

I have had the same kind of weiredness with my company. Renewal quote came through, and the price was increased. Went to their website for a new quote, using the exact same details they had on file, and it came out £200 cheaper. I phoned them up to confirm the lower price, and was told it is a computer error and they wouldn't honour the lower quote. Dumped them and moved elsewhere.


----------



## h4rn (Mar 9, 2011)

It always seems to go up for me each year


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Did you use comparison sites for those quotes as normally once you tick the modified box the majority won't quote. Are all of the mods covered on that cheaper quote?


----------

